# Who invited the Rays fans to a MASS. Herf?



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

:r Rays mania sweeps through the Redsox nation. :r


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

uh oh.........I smell t-r-o-u-b-l-e


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

priceless :tu


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Why do I get the feeling that Scott is the mastermind behind this?


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

WTF... someone needs their photoshop privileges revoked! :ss


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Wow that is the worst photoshop I've ever seen! No worries brother...we'll getcha ya!


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> Wow that is the worst photoshop I've ever seen! No worries brother...we'll getcha ya!


I had to try to get the Rays jersey's to look as bad as the Sox Jersey's:chk


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Don't Rays fans have cowbells dangling from their ears? Umm nice job Russ......for you. Must be something in the orange juice down there. :ss


----------

